# Karate and ballet school within reasonable distance of Ay Nik Station



## mkcmiller (Feb 8, 2009)

I have recently moved to Ay Nik and am hoping one of you lovely people would be able to help me out?

My 12 yr old daughter was training for her Black belt before we were posted and am wondering if anyone knows of a school reasonably near eg Larnaca, Paralimni etc so she can carry on her training as the only ones i've been able to find are in Limassol and Paphos.

She also does ballet, so am also wondering whether there is a ballet school around?

Many thanks in advance.

Michelle


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Michelle, 
There is a Russian ballet school ( possibly Deborahs?) not far from the Cineplex in Larnaca. Go around the Ayia Napa/Larnaca motorway to the junction with the Limassol motorway. Take the exit for Larnaca off of the roundabout. Go past Kamares viaduct on the right and turn right at the traffic lights in front of the Cineplex. There is a dance school almost immediately on the left, opposite the Bank of Cyprus and another on the next roundabout on the left. There is also a sign for a Karate school in the same area as the second school. I don't know how good these are.

Try having a look in the Lion Newspaper, the Forces paper (you can only get it at one of the bases). I am sure there was an advert or an item about Karate Classes starting at Dhekelia.


----------

